# Plumbed in Bianca drip tray leak



## Chrisbriton (Mar 28, 2021)

I've just plumbed in the Bianca's drip tray using the supplied clear hose. Any water that's poured straight into the black plastic catchment cup is drained away quickly so I'm happy the drain line can keep up in normal use.

With the drip dray in place (and making sure it's all level) theres still some leaking. 
I can't see visually what's going on but guessing as the flow slows down, some water is pooling under the tray and finding itself on the worktop rather than in the drainage cup.

Does anyone know what's going on and how to fix it? 
Is there a part that I'm missing that works with the hole in the drip tray?
Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chrisbriton Do you have any photos...


----------



## Chrisbriton (Mar 28, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Chrisbriton Do you have any photos...


 It looks like it's just some condensation finding it's way over the plastic cup. Could be fixed with some sort or gasket perhaps 🤷‍♂️ 
could I also pick your brains about the Bianca's paddle adjustment tutorial please....

Once adjusted , my paddle is either touching the machine in the closed position but not fully closing the flow valve. Or, the flow valve fully closed but stopping the paddle from touching the machine for a full range of motion. 
The paddle only seems to drop over the spindle every 20° or so. Is there any way to make a finer adjustment?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Chrisbriton said:


> 1. It looks like it's just some condensation finding it's way over the plastic cup. Could be fixed with some sort or gasket perhaps 🤷‍♂️
> could I also pick your brains about the Bianca's paddle adjustment tutorial please....
> 
> 2. Once adjusted , my paddle is either touching the machine in the closed position but not fully closing the flow valve. Or, the flow valve fully closed but stopping the paddle from touching the machine for a full range of motion.
> ...


 1. I "think", the photo is of the underside of the drip tray, if so, you can't really do anything about the condensation...I actually don't flush the hot water in any quantity into drip trays, but if you have it plumbed...It's probably unavoidable....?

2. No, but *you only need to worry about it being fully closed and not touching the metal of the machine....if it's in that position, trust me you will get all the flow you need with the remaining range of motion to open the valve. *

If you try for a fully open valve, ad not completely closing you have way too high a flow rate. That valve is capable of a much higher flow rate that a 0.5 - 0.7mm standard gicleur in groups without a valve.


----------



## Chrisbriton (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for clearing that up 👍

I've never been able to fully close the flow valve thinking full range on the paddle was needed. Should make life a bit easier


----------

